# Colnago Victory worth?



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

I just purchased a MINT 1985 Colnago Victory in Sarroni Red. Purchased in Oct. 1984 from the Colnago factory in Italy. It came with all the paperwork and receipts. Ridden most of the Tour for that year, (maybe 1500 miles total) shipped home to the USA and stored in a closet all these years. All original Campy Victory parts and everything is in near NOS condition (all paint & decals are mint). Question, I really want to convert the bike to all Campy S/R or N/R and remove the "Victory" sticker from the top tube, or will this devalue the bike. How collectible is a almost new old stock Victory?


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Campy is worth a bit, no matter the group...*

but of all groups, Victory is on the low end of collecting. It is a very pretty group, the shifters are clean and spartan. The Crankset is unique in design and bolt pattern, not the now 135 or the older 144. Hard to find campy 53 rings for the set.

Calipers, average but the levers were drilled and similar to non-aero record.

Hard to say on a mint group, but I'd hold out for $100 for the crankset,$50 for brake levers with good white hoods. The rear deraileur may go as high as $50. with shift levers.

I would keep the bike as it is. As I said, it is a pretty and a unique group.


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks racerx, If I do the conversion, I will keep all the original Victory group. I'm just wondering if an original Colnago Victory is worth keeping all original. I know the bike is a Super and they put the Victory decal on to promote the new Campy group. Don't think they did too many of these. Will the bike be worth more with the conversion? Or less? Also, will my Victory bottom bracket work with a SR crank set?


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*What do you plan on doing with the bike?*



colnago butch said:


> Thanks racerx, If I do the conversion, I will keep all the original Victory group. I'm just wondering if an original Colnago Victory is worth keeping all original. I know the bike is a Super and they put the Victory decal on to promote the new Campy group. Don't think they did too many of these. Will the bike be worth more with the conversion? Or less? Also, will my Victory bottom bracket work with a SR crank set?


If you plan on keeping the bike inside and put away as a collectible, I'd keep it as it is due to the limited number of Victory labeled bikes produced. It would be considered a mis-match with any other group on it.

It is a Colnago, so it will always be worth a good bit, based on overall condition and original build.

Honestly, I'd keep it as it is since it is a pretty unique bike. I'd find another Italian frameset to build with Super.

The Victory crankset is a bit more shallow than the Super. It may work, but you may wind up with the arm a bit too close to the chain stay.


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

*Think I'll keep it original*

Thanks again for the info. I'll be riding the bike, but very carefully.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Pictures Please*

Please share some pictures with us. Honestly, I am a Colnago fan but don't recall seeing the Victory. Maybe a pic will remind me.


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

*Colnago Victory photo's*

Here ya go, hope it worked. I have the original pedals (almost mint) and Concor Super Corsa seat.


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

*1 more*

top tube


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

I remember seeing a Basso Victory in 1985. Same thing with different frame. Think they did this to promote their new group. The frame's a standard "Colnago Super" with the added Victory logo.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Oh yes...*

I do recall these. Wow, I wouldn't change a thing...Except to hang a modern group on it and enjoy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I like that bike a lot and would pay a lot for it if it were my size, but just for sentimental reasons. It's in stunning shape. Except please get rid of those lower end German tubulars and put some fine Italian brand like Vittoria or Veloflex. I wouldn't touch anything else. One fine day, a collector us going to come along and offer you some amount you would be flabbergasted. It's a piece of art. Face value of Campagnolo Victory is nothing... In the low hundreds of dollars. Market value of something sentimental and precious can go into the five digits for someone in love with the bike that is in such rare fine shape.


----------



## colnago butch (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, I agree. It could almost pass for new old stock. I'm actually afraid to ride it but I'll be extra careful. It's a little tall for me too, but I'll make do. The story is that the couple bought two matching bikes at the factory on their honey moon.  Rode through the Alps and most of the Tour De France. Shortly after they returned to the U.S. the wife got sick and died. He sold her bike and put his in the closet all these years. Italian sew-ups, yes.


----------

